# Gas stove problem....need insight..



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

My gas stove/oven has been giving off a smell like charcoal lighter fluid when the burners or the oven is turned on. It is NOT the normal natural gas smell, but is markedly different. 

It only makes the smell when turned on, so it doesn't seem like a leak, but I can't figure out what it could possible be. Anyone ever had this happen?


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I would definately call your gas company and see what they think..Perhaps even ask them to come check it out...

You are talking natural gas and not propane right?

Safety first always...


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

yup.....not propane..


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Chazbo...I just dis a Google search typing in window "Gas stove has funny smell"

Found several articles saying a gas store when lit can burn off fumes in the house that are/were caused by recent use of paints, stains, carpet cleaning solutions, etc..in the home


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

If you call the gas company they might shut your gas service off, even if there is not a leak. Did someone clean the surface of inside with a cleaner? Check to see if someone used cleaner or spilled something on it/inside of it.

SG2


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

frank n texas said:


> Chazbo...I just dis a Google search typing in window "Gas stove has funny smell"
> 
> Found several articles saying a gas store when lit can burn off fumes in the house that are/were caused by recent use of paints, stains, carpet cleaning solutions, etc..in the home


Winner, winner, chicken dinner....!!! After following the searches, they mostly said is was some type of chemical reaction in the air, reacting with the gas flame. At 1st I thought, "I haven't done any remodeling, or anything", so I dismissed it. The more I thought about it, I realized what the problem is.

I have an artist son, who uses one bedroom for a studio. He has been doing some chemical process on plate glass, and making some pretty cool pieces. A week ago or so, he spilled some "stuff" in the bedroom, and had some sort of biohazard/hazmat spill going on in there. (I'm scared to go in that room, so I don't know the details).

I'm pretty sure that the Chernobyl art studio is the source and culprit.....

Thanks for the lead...


----------

